# Präzision einer Maus ermitteln



## Matzuko (4. Januar 2011)

*Präzision einer Maus ermitteln*

Um einen Vergleich machen zu können, wie genau die alte und die neue  Maus ist, welche schlechter, welche besser ist, auch auf  unterschiedlichen Oberflächen, zB. Tisch oder Glaspad, suche ich nach  Möglichkeiten, genau dies herauszufinden. Aber ist das mit  vergleichbaren Werten/Ergebnissen überhaupt möglich? Wie kann man die  Präzision einer Maus ermitteln?


----------



## kress (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Präzision einer Maus ermitteln*

Es wurde mal ein Test gemacht mit einem "Roboterarm"

Den konnte man einstellen, Geschwindigkeit, Bewegungen etc.
Dann wurde eben noch ein Untergrund festgelegt und mehrere Mäuse dann nacheinander getestet.

ESR - ESReality MouseScore 2007


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Präzision einer Maus ermitteln*

Der Test hatte aber weniger mit der Präzision zu tun. Eher damit wann die Sensoren anfangen Aussetzer zu produzieren. Ging darum welcher Sensor und welche Maus die beste ist.


----------



## kress (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Präzision einer Maus ermitteln*

Naja, das ist wohl eher Geschmackssache, welche Maus die Beste ist.


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Präzision einer Maus ermitteln*



kress schrieb:


> Es wurde mal ein Test gemacht mit einem "Roboterarm"
> 
> Den konnte man einstellen, Geschwindigkeit, Bewegungen etc.
> Dann wurde eben noch ein Untergrund festgelegt und mehrere Mäuse dann nacheinander getestet.
> ...


Der Arm dient nur dazu die Maus auf dem Benchtable zu fixieren, der Arm bzw. die Maus selbst bewegt sich nicht.





			
				Bullveyr @ Harwareluxx schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich hast du schon mal das Problem den gleichen "Testablauf" (Bewegung, Geschwindigkeit) zu reproduzieren.
> 
> Ein paar Sachen kann man mit Paint testen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torr Samaho (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Präzision einer Maus ermitteln*

was ist denn genau mit "präzision" einer maus gemeint? wenn es um die auflösung geht, welche ein maussensor maximal zulässt, dann kann nur die cpi-angabe gemeint sein, und die wird ja vom hersteller meist angegeben (oft als verkaufsargument für eine maus, wenn ein sensor 5-6000 cpi schafft, welche man einfach nicht nutzen kann). man sollte unterscheiden, ob nativ oder interpoliert.
wenn es um die geschwindigkeit geht, ab welcher die maus aussetzer produziert, dann ist der test von esreality der richtige. imo könnte sujoy den test mit heute erhältlichen mäusen wiederholen, aber 2007 waren aussetzer noch ein häufiges problem, was sich bei den heutigen sensoren größtenteils gelegt hat. auch ist diese (sowie die lift-off-distance) oft von der verwendeten unterlage abhängig.


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Präzision einer Maus ermitteln*

Präzision wäre in dem Fall wie "gut" die Maus die Bewegung umsetzt also quasi das Verhältnis zw. der tatsächlichen Bewegung der Maus und der Bewegung des Cursors bzw. des Fadenkreuzes auf dem Bildschirm.

Hard Facts und Feeling sind natürlich dann auch noch 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. 



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> imo könnte sujoy den test mit heute erhältlichen mäusen wiederholen,..


Er hat das Equipment nicht mehr.


----------

